# Trang điểm nền: Mẹo giữ lớp nền lâu trôi tối ưu nhất



## vietmom (10/5/18)

Bạn có từng thắc mặc tại sao diễn viên, ca sĩ, người nổi tiếng… đi quay cả ngày dài nhưng lớp trang điểm vẫn được “bảo toàn nguyên vẹn”? Đồng ý rằng có vài lần được dặm lại phấn, hay những lần chăm sóc da xa xỉ trước khi quay, nhưng đó cũng chỉ là biện pháp cứu cánh tức thời. Người nổi tiếng và tín đồ làm đẹp “chính hiệu” luôn áp dụng những nguyên tắc “bất di bất dịch” trước mỗi khi trang điểm. Các thao tác trong cách giữ lớp nền lâu trôi cả ngày dường như trở thành “luật bất thành văn” mà các cô nàng mê son phấn thường áp dụng. Cùng ELLE tìm hiểu đó là gì nhé!

*1. LÀM LẠNH DA*

_

_
_Ảnh: Monitor.co.id_​
Một trong những cách giữ lớp nền lâu trôi được nhiều chuyên gia trang điểm và chăm sóc da ưa thích là dùng đá lạnh nhỏ, thỏa nhẹ lên khắp bề mặt da (chỉ tránh vùng da mỏng quanh mắt. Vì độ lạnh có thể gây kích ứng cho mao mạch, nên mỗi vùng tiếp xúc chỉ nên giữ 1-2 giây, sau đó bạn hãy dùng tay massage nhẹ cho toàn bộ gương mặt trước khi tiến hành trang hoàng “mặt tiền” của bạn. Đây là bí quyết giảm nhiệt cho da, giúp các lỗ chân lông se khít và ngăn lớp trang điểm bị trôi.

*2. CHỌN NHỮNG SẢN PHẨM CÓ CÔNG THỨC DỊU NHẸ VỚI DA*
Bạn có thường xuyên dặm lại phấn khi lớp trang điểm cũ bị trôi? Nhưng thực tế, đó là một trong nhưng sai lầm phổ biến nhất. Bởi “tầng tầng lớp lớp” phấn khiến gương mặt trông dày hơn chứ không hề cải thiện được tình hình. Cách tối ưu nhất, không phải dặm lại phấn mà là bắt đầu trang điểm bằng những sản phẩm phù hợp với điều kiện thời tiết nắng nóng. Thông thường, nhóm sản phẩm này rất dịu nhẹ, thân thiện với da, giúp da được “thở” từ bên trong.

_

_
_Ảnh: Psychologies_
​Nếu chọn cách giữ lớp nền lâu trôi bằng mỹ phẩm dịu nhẹ, bạn có thể chọn những loại mỹ phẩm tích hợp như: Kem dưỡng ẩm tạo nền, đặc điểm nhận dạng sẽ có chữ tinted moisturizer, hoặc để tạo nền bạn đều dễ dàng thay thế bằng BB/CC cream.

*3. KHÔNG QUÊN KEM LÓT*

*

*
_Ảnh: Bigbasket Lifestyle Blog_​
Chìa khóa của lớp trang điểm hoàn hảo chính là kem lót. Dù là trang điểm theo phong cách thường ngày hay đi dự tiệc thì sử dụng kem lót vẫn luôn là thao tác cần thiết. Công dụng của primer là làm phẳng bề mặt da, kiểm soát dầu và giúp lớp nền tiếp theo được giữ chặt.

*4. TRẢI NGHIỆM MỸ PHẨM WATERPROOF*

*

*
_Ảnh: makeup.dailyautonewsusa_​
Mỹ phẩm waterproof có đặc điểm kháng nước gần như tuyệt đối, nên bạn sẽ không lo đến việc lâm vào tình trạng “hóa Lọ Lem”.  Lựa chọn các sản phẩm trang điểm không thấm nước có lẽ là phương án đáng thử cho những bữa tiệc biển hay hoạt động ngày dài.

*5. SỬ DỤNG SẢN PHẨM KHÔNG CHỨ DẦU*

*

*
_Ảnh: grammarly_
​Các sản phẩm có dầu, dù là dầu khoáng cũng sẽ khiến da có xu hướng tiết nhiều dầu hơn. Bạn chỉ nên dùng các sản phẩm này khi thời tiết lạnh hoặc bản chất da khô, ít tiết dầu.

*6. XỊT KHOÁNG TRƯỚC, TRONG VÀ SAU KHI TRANG ĐIỂM*

*

*
_Ảnh: 3CE_​
Xịt khoáng có khả năng cố định lớp trang điểm trên da, giữ lớp nền bền, đẹp, mịn màng, lâu trôi.

*7. DÙNG GIẤY THẤM DẦU*

*

*
_Ảnh: Beauty Garden_​
Dặm phấn liên tục, đặc biệt những loại phấn gắn “mác” kiềm dầu để loại bỏ, hút dầu thừa trên da không phải là cách tối ưu. Phương pháp hữu hiệu nhất trong trường hợp da thường đổ dầu là sử dụng giấy thấm dầu. Khi thấm bạn chỉ cần chạm nhẹ lên những vùng thường tích tụ nhiều dầu như vùng chữ T, dưới mắt, cằm… chứ không nên miết hay kéo mạnh trên da.

_Nguồn: Elle_


----------

